# Eibach Sportline w/ AGX



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

ok...Im getting Eibach Sportline to put on my agx with motivational engineering rear mounts and getting rid of the coilovers...tired of tweeking them around.
Does anyone have this set up an if so...what do ya think of the ride??


----------



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

I have a 95 200sx with the Eibach Sportline springs and KYB AGX's. I don't have the rear mounts. I have not had any problems bottoming out. I also like the look of the drop. I've been very happy with so far. :thumbup:


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

I had the same set up on my 99 and the ride was horrible, well for a daily driver that is. I got rid of the Sportlines and went back to stock. I'm still looking for a good suspension setup to go with my AGX's????????????????????


I dunno, some people have no problem with this setup.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just have the gr2 with sportlines and the ride is very decent...no problem yet.....go ahead


----------



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

TProfit said:


> I had the same set up on my 99 and the ride was horrible, well for a daily driver that is. I got rid of the Sportlines and went back to stock. I'm still looking for a good suspension setup to go with my AGX's????????????????????
> 
> 
> I dunno, some people have no problem with this setup.


I guess i'm one of the lucky ones. :fluffy:


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

I dunno, maybe I'm just cursed or something. I loved the way it looked slammed down and the wheels tucked nicely in the fenders but I couldn't deal with the bouncy ride. Maybe it had something to do with the 25 lb box and subs I had in my trunk. I think I'm going to go with the Prokit and try that out?????? Comments


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I heard the pro kit is tighter...I wouldnt go with that. 
If it was bouncy...and you have AGX, have you tried to adjust the setting on your AGX's? Id rather have mine tight then bouncy.
One other question....does the stock rings and bushing fit or will I get some with the sportline kit?

Thanks for all the input 
will post pics of my ride after they are on.


----------



## ed cottrell (Sep 4, 2003)

I have the Sportlines in my B-13 91 SE-R with Motivational's Struts. They cost alittle bit more BUT in my opinion they are the only real way to go if you want to drop you car any amount and not want the ride to suffer. I dropped 2 inches and the Quality of the ride is still better than stock... no bouncing no bottoming. AGX is a good strut but Mike at Mot. is right...any other set up you just live with or is a compromise. Do it right the first time and you won't regret it. Buy the Motivationals.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i got the tein s-techs and the agx's...i like the ride nice and stiff....not bouncy at all....and its my daily driver so it see's the road and highway alot.... :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It's a well-rounded setup. Any suspension upgrade will be less comfortable than stock. Even $2500 coilovers. I don't see anything wrong with what you listed. I have basically the same setup you want, except the springs are the prokit rather than the sportlines. Since the AGXs have been instaled, the ride has been fine. It handles pretty nice and it's fun to drive. The only 2 things I'll mention is your mom/grandparents/etc prolly won't want to drive with you b/c it's a bit bumpy, not terribly, but like I said before all setups will make the ride less comfortable than stock. Also, don't expect it to be a formula 1 car all of a sudden, the springs are 80% added show and 20% added go, it's a lowering spring, not a coilover setup.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> It's a well-rounded setup. Any suspension upgrade will be less comfortable than stock. Even $2500 coilovers.


Not all of them. Shortened strut set-ups, be it Motivational, Tein, or JIC, will ride better than stock even when lowered just as long as you don't get crazy extreme with the drop. My black 200 has adjustable GAB shocks/struts with Sportline springs in the front and Pro-Kits in the rear with the Motivational rear upper mounts. My ride is reasonable on the street without being too overly harsh as long as I watch out for the large potholes. If you want to try something different, I've heard good things about both the Tein S-tech's (which look right on B14's) and also the Hyperco's. This is assuming you have the AGX's already. Otherwise, I'd recommend a shortened strut set-up in a moment. Especially after you get a good ride in a car with one.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

ok....got my sportline springs in with the rear mounts this weekend.
hope to install them soon and will try to post pics.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

i have tein basics....soooo happy with them....worth every dime =)


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

pearsont74 said:


> ok...Im getting Eibach Sportline to put on my agx with motivational engineering rear mounts and getting rid of the coilovers...tired of tweeking them around.
> Does anyone have this set up an if so...what do ya think of the ride??


I have Sportlines in front and Pro Kits in the rear. I have stock struts and shocks right now. Been driving like this for about 8 months and I don't really think the ride is that bad. I had another Sentra with Ground Controls and AGX's lowered a little less than 1.5 inches and it was the worst ride and the noises coming out of the front end I thought the front end was falling off. I have the AGX's just waiting for the stocks to fail.
Here is a pic of my ride: www.sounddomain.com/id/championjeep


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Chicago Tony said:


> I have Sportlines in front and Pro Kits in the rear. I have stock struts and shocks right now. Been driving like this for about 8 months and I don't really think the ride is that bad. I had another Sentra with Ground Controls and AGX's lowered a little less than 1.5 inches and it was the worst ride and the noises coming out of the front end I thought the front end was falling off. I have the AGX's just waiting for the stocks to fail.
> Here is a pic of my ride: www.sounddomain.com/id/championjeep


Yes, the sportline/pro-kit combo happens to be a very good one. I currently have pro-kits all around on AGXs and I'm right now on the hunt to find some sportlines to put in the front for the same combo you got. It'll really even out my drop whis is pretty important since I plan to show my car at HIN Orlando this year. Do you happen to have any side views of your car? The ones on the cardomain page is hard to tell b/c the picture is aimed at the corner.

For your friend with GC/AGX, the GC sleeves and camber plate (if he has it) tend to be pretty loud. You must remember that these are mostly meant for racing applications. There happen to be certain techniques that quiet them down a bit, but b/c the threaded sleves slide over the strut body, it is a metal to metal contact. I have heard the GC/AGX combo is a pretty fair ride compared to the lowering springs. There are 3 things that might have made it bad when you drove with him: 1. His AGXs are set on a very stiff setting 2. He bought the GC's with a very high spring rate or 3. It's just being a passenger that made it seem bad.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

ok...jsut installed these and tested it and the ride is nice but the rear is noisy...alot of bangin sounds
the only thing i can determine is that the springs are hit itself and since the rubber coating is worn off its banging
Im thinkin of takin them off and using a spray on rubber maybe?? 
any suggestions
also....I notice that the rear seems to be boucer then the front...what s a good setting for the AGX. I have the fron at 2 and had the rear set to 4 but increaed it to tighten it up some.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> ok...jsut installed these and tested it and the ride is nice but the rear is noisy...alot of bangin sounds
> the only thing i can determine is that the springs are hit itself and since the rubber coating is worn off its banging
> Im thinkin of takin them off and using a spray on rubber maybe??
> any suggestions
> also....I notice that the rear seems to be boucer then the front...what s a good setting for the AGX. I have the fron at 2 and had the rear set to 4 but increaed it to tighten it up some.


Is it the progressive section that has worn off the coating?? If so that is tottaly normal. The "light" section of the progressive springs are intended to coilbind like that. Thats how you get the two different rates of a progressive spring. Once the light section binds you start using the heavy section of the spring. You will never stop it from wearing on that section.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> Is it the progressive section that has worn off the coating?? If so that is tottaly normal. The "light" section of the progressive springs are intended to coilbind like that. Thats how you get the two different rates of a progressive spring. Once the light section binds you start using the heavy section of the spring. You will never stop it from wearing on that section.


I missed a extra rubber bushing...theres so many, its easy to forget
i redid it today and its quiet and rides great...thanks


----------

